# danio behavior



## oodles (Jan 2, 2011)

It seems as if my GloFish on occasion have been loitering around the bottom of the tank. One or two at times, just leave the school, follow the corey cats and act like their looking for something down on the substrate. Is this normal behavior for danios. Usually the whoole school is busy nipping my neon tetras fins and having a great time, zipping and darting all over the tank. I was wondering if this may be some sort of "pre-spawning" behavior. :fish10:


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

One explaination is that the Corys are stiring up the bottom and the Danios are eating the bugs that get stired up. This is like some birds that follow Rhinos in Africa and eat the bugs that are flushed out.


----------

